# HP TouchPad fire sale, a hacking future ahead?



## DSGamer64 (Aug 20, 2011)

With HP putting the TouchPad tablet on a fire sale of 100 dollars for the 16GB model and 150 for the 32GB, this seems like a good opportunity for someone with knowledge in rooting mobile devices to come up with a way to root it to run Honeycomb 3.0 rather then WebOS. The reason for this is that to my knowledge Honeycomb is compatible with the hardware in the Touchpad, but it's not as simple as installing it over top of WebOS. If someone can or has found a way to hack the TouchPad to run Honeycomb 3.0 I would love to see it happen as I am going to pick up one of these tablets while they are dirt cheap.


----------



## Jotokun (Aug 20, 2011)

I picked one up this morning and its certainly a steal at the $100 asking price. Only real issue is the severe drought of webOS apps, and the built in apps could use a tad more polished. Over on XDA, there's already a group of people who've decided to make an attempt at an Android port. Cant wait until one's available, this thing is going to be epic with Honeycomb/Ice Cream Sandwich on it.

Hopefully things will go relatively simple for the dev team, since while webOS isnt open source, large portions of it are which will definitely help with the Android port.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 20, 2011)

I just read it online too! Pretty interesting event, really interesting actually. I hope we get an Android port soon. An Androird tablet with those specs at that price is a steal!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 20, 2011)

I can't find one anywhere online, and am unable to buy locally. The fact that everybody is pulling them online and demanding in store pickup is outrageous, imo. HP fucked up really bad and sold out before the sale was even public. If anybody picks up an extra, I'll pay $100 via PayPal plus a tip and shipping. :/


----------



## jamesaa (Aug 20, 2011)

Everywhere still trying to charge £349 here


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I can't find one anywhere online, and am unable to buy locally. The fact that everybody is pulling them online and demanding in store pickup is outrageous, imo. HP fucked up really bad and sold out before the sale was even public. If anybody picks up an extra, I'll pay $100 via PayPal plus a tip and shipping. :/


all of them flew off the shelves immediately after the stores opened, all of the places that had it discounted to $100 were sold out (i checked multiple staples, walmarts, a micro center, office depot)

Edit: android development
ubuntu development


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I can't find one anywhere online, and am unable to buy locally. The fact that everybody is pulling them online and demanding in store pickup is outrageous, imo. HP fucked up really bad and sold out before the sale was even public. If anybody picks up an extra, I'll pay $100 via PayPal plus a tip and shipping. :/


You can get it here.
http://shopping1.hp.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.e...inkCrossSelling


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 21, 2011)

at 100 $ its sure goes fast my walmart does not have any stock now


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 21, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only it wasn't broken.


----------



## iFish (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting one. For $100 it's a fucking steal.

Like, I want a tablet I can throw in my bag. Forget about it. Or just take it to school. Since that's something I cannot do with my iPad 2. I'm not risking my $600+ tablet getting stolen or broken at school.

But for people without a tablet, this is great. Also, $100 to just surt the web in bed is great.

But in all honesty, I bet they'll all be gone by next week.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 21, 2011)

You give it until next week? lolololol


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 21, 2011)

if i were to buy one i would wait for hack and stuff so we can install android because i like android


----------



## Jotokun (Aug 21, 2011)

emmanu888 said:
			
		

> if i were to buy one i would wait for hack and stuff so we can install android because i like android


Given that these are no longer being made, waiting might not be a good idea. They are already very difficult to find, by tomorrow I'll be they will all have been sold.

Heck, I only got mine because I got to a retail store an hour and a half before it opened.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Aug 22, 2011)

They don't even sell touchpads in Australia ;_; I'm missing out so much...


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 22, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> They don't even sell touchpads in Australia ;_; I'm missing out so much...



Pretty sure Harvey Norman sells them.

Well, they tweeted about them anyways.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 22, 2011)

Jotokun said:
			
		

> emmanu888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the market will be flooded with resellers trying to outdo each other and put the lowest price


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 22, 2011)

Other than Android is there any hacks for WebOS itself? Kinda like iOS jailbreak with free apps? Bought one and was wondering.


----------



## 2brncells_1gun (Aug 22, 2011)

Unless it's on a tough to touch ROM setting, the OS might be rootable with the development kits. I'd personally like to run a light linux flavor on one of these. It gives me a virtual boner.


----------



## SifJar (Aug 22, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Other than Android is there any hacks for WebOS itself? Kinda like iOS jailbreak with free apps? Bought one and was wondering.


There is a reasonably large homebrew community, based at precentral.net. It revolves around Preware, a homebrew app catalog that is (/was) semi-supported by HP (and Palm before them). There's a bunch of OS patches in there, and loads of apps etc. too. Also, seeing as WebOS is Linux-based, that opens up possibilities a lot, and I read the other day a tutorial on installing Ubuntu for example. (It ends up as an app, runs in its own card etc.).


----------



## 2brncells_1gun (Aug 22, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Wombo Combo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's damn nifty.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 27, 2011)

[youtube]YTLZHH50V7A[/youtube]


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 27, 2011)

It being able to run Android OS has me all the more excited to receive mine. I had to drop $140 after shipping on a 16GB model, but it will be completely worth it.


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 9, 2011)

I love my HP touchpad. I have to admit that webOS isn't that bad, it's even a very good operating system. Too bad HP decided to stop it.

BTW, i'm still looking at the android CM7 progress. Seems that we are not far from a public release according to this thread.


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 13, 2011)

Here we go with the first public alpha release of android CM7 for the HP touchpad : http://rootzwiki.com...thread.php?4011

and a new youtube from dalingrin :


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 19, 2011)

The alpha 2 is out : http://gbatemp.net/topic/311626-cyanogenmod-7-alpha-2-build-for-the-hp-touchpad-released/


----------

